# What is the most played radio song ever?



## Mike_WI

I heard this discussed on NPR this weekend.

*What is the most played radio song ever?*
(up to 1999-2000, not after)

Link


Mike


----------



## fitzwaddle

I would have guessed Stairway to Heaven - in the late 70s / early 80s, it was on constantly.


----------



## Mike_WI

On NPR the people guessed various Beatles songs (which were #2 & #3 - I forget which ones).

Mike


----------



## fitzwaddle

Ah yeah, one would be Yesterday, the other, has to be Revolution #9. :crazy:


----------



## honey34567

Prior to 1999 I'd have to guess something by the Beatles or Pink Floyd.. My local classic rock station plays Floyd like clockwork daily. Perhaps the Stones even if they're not my cup of tea


----------



## typ44q

never would of guessed that but I also avoid listening to the radio like the plague. I can not see the point when they never play what I want to hear and I get annoyed by commercials and DJ's very easily.


----------



## Almadacr

Thriller - Michael Jackson .


----------



## KalaniP

Heh. My dad sang backup for the Righteous Brothers on that track. Uncredited, sadly, he was just at the studio when they poked their head out after deciding they needed more backup. Right place at the right time, but too bad he didn't get any money or residuals!


----------



## tonyvdb

Celebration, Cool and the Gang is up there I am sure


----------



## Bodyslam

The actual answer to the question: American Pie by Don McLean


----------



## chashint

Since the internet knows everything....
I am going to go with this...
http://time.com/82493/its-a-small-world-50th-anniversary/ 
Various sources cite the Righteous Brothers’ “You’ve Lost That Lovin’ Feelin'” (1964) as having more than eight million plays on radio and TV, and The Beatles’ “Yesterday” (1965) with at least seven million in the U.S. alone, and


----------

